# Does anyone know if a new resident to Vancouver can collect Disability Insurance?



## Guest (Jan 11, 2012)

I have a friend with terminal cancer and she is just about to finish her chemotherapy (she has less than a year to live). With what she is given in Quebec financially by the time she pays for all her cancer medications, it does not leave her enough to live on ($500 for rent and food and whatever). I am currently in Quebec to help her out but I want to bring her back to Vancouver. I have emailed a BC Healthcare website and I am awaiting a call back from an "advocate" but thought maybe someone on here might know about disability insurance for new residents. If she lived here she could live with me rent free and considering she lived in Vancouver for over twenty years in the past, she would have more support and opportunities than a small town in Quebec. Any suggestions where I should start to see if this is possible?


----------



## rich16 (Mar 25, 2011)

If you emailed Pharmacare or Health Insurance BC - any of the Provincial bodies, you won't get a response for weeks. That's not me bitching...that is just fact. 

I'll do some checking for you (I work for Service BC, essentially the gov't customer service - no comments from the peanut gallery, please ). and I'll get you some contact info.

Check your PM's tomorrow.

Rich


----------



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

When you say "new" resident, is she here on a work permit or does she already have her permanent residence status?

It sounds like your question is referring to her CPPD (Canada Pension Plan Disability). As long as she contributes to CPP from work, then she would be covered; however, if I remember correctly, she would have had to contribute to CPP 3 out of the last 6 years

I am also really sorry to hear about your friend, I really hope she gets everything figured out


----------



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

i also found this:

Canada Pension Plan Disability program - Change to contributory eligibility

so it looks like you have to be contributing to CPP for 25 years or more and have also done so 3 years out of the last 6 years

don't quote me on this, but I would assume that she would not be covered unless she has a personal disability insurance product


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2012)

Thanks for the answers. She is 50 years old and has worked her entire adult life. She has insurance through her work but only in Quebec, if she leaves Quebec she is no longer covered with her work insurance. But even with her work insurance and the Quebec equivalent to disability insurance here, the cost of the cancer medications are so much that even with the insurance it is not enough to live. She had to go on welfare while the Quebec government got it together and her work insurance got it together and while on welfare her medications were covered. She is really disheartened and it is frustrating cuz I know she could spend the last year of her life somewhere so much better. I will check out the link provided. I am hopeful the advocate I have left a message for will be able to help but it is getting frustrating not knowing where to turn and the waiting game. (so she worked for over 25 years in BC but the last 9 years in Quebec so maybe she can't come here :O(


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2012)

At the bottom of the link you provided it mentions:

"The Province of Quebec administers its own plan, the Quebec Pension Plan (QPP). The CPP and QPP have similar benefits and their operation is coordinated through agreements between the two plans."

There is a 1-800 number I will try tomorrow. Thanks again.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2012)

And by new resident I meant if she moved to BC from Quebec. She is Canadian.


----------



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

hoolagal said:


> And by new resident I meant if she moved to BC from Quebec. She is Canadian.


Being Canadian and working all her life means she more than likely contributed to her QPP in Quebec regularily and when she came here and worked she likely contributed to our CPP.

The Quebec thing does throw me off, but my gut tells me she will get something from the government. She does meet the requirement of having a terminal illness to qualify, so that is one huge part of qualification she does not have to worry about

Unforunately, when a person does suffer a terminal illness or a critical illness that one can recover from, the costs is almost always more than one is able to handle. What I learned from being an advisor at Sun Life is you can never have too much insurance from life to critical illness to disability.

I wish her all the best and hopefully everyone works out for her


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

there is CPP, which is transferable as far as I know, and the Provincial Persons w Disabilities which has a detailed application form, part of which a physician must fill out. The turn around time on that is two to three months. Not sure what the residency requirements are - Rich could help you find that info. If your friend can demonstrate a health benifit for moving (access to family support, treatment etc) things may go a little faster.

Rich, I know it's popular to bash cival servants and government employees, but we'd all be in a mess without you. Chin up!


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2012)

thanks everyone ... i have sent seven emails so far and i have few more to send plus i am hoping to speak to an advocate tomorrow ... got an email here with some very helpful links i will also check out ... i hope i can get her to vancouver cuz i know she would be happier here ... and even if she had to wait a few months for any kind of support to kick in, she would be living with me so would not be too harsh ...


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

hoolagal said:


> i hope i can get her to vancouver cuz i know she would be happier here ... and even if she had to wait a few months for any kind of support to kick in, she would be living with me so would not be too harsh ...


that's awesome. that kind of friendship makes such a difference.


----------



## STANKYfish (Apr 21, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your friend. Good for you for helping her out. 
You say she has worked in Quebec, is she not eligible for employment benifits from the federal gov? I understand she can not work but people have collected while beening unable to work for medical reasons. At least till she could get things straightened away with disability. She should also be allowed to live anywhere in Canada and collect disability from the pension fund as contributions were likely taken from her when working in BC. It is too bad her work insurance (disability) is taken away if she moves from their prov.
Good luck and i hope you get turned in the right direction for the answers that are needed for some resolve to this.


----------



## rich16 (Mar 25, 2011)

Ursus sapien said:


> Rich, I know it's popular to bash cival servants and government employees, but we'd all be in a mess without you. Chin up!


LOL...yeah, and we're only a contractor. I haven't gone totally to the dark side yet...

Hoolagal - PM sent.


----------



## Athomedad (Oct 8, 2011)

My wife moved here from Quebec & she said there is no healthcare coverage for 3 months. She said she had to pay up front for a dr visit and collect back from the Quebec govt as there was no reciprocal agreement. That could be quite a problem if emergency room visits are required. 

If you have an English copy of the policy for her work insurance I can look at it to see if location matters. (I have a degree in Insurance & Risk Management). 

Sorry to hear about your friend.


----------



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

just for my own curiosity, is there an update on this situation?

best of luck!


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2012)

unfortunately my friend lost her hearing as a side effect of the chemotherapy, suddenly and out of the blue ... she is pretty depressed and not ready to make the move back to vancouver ... but i have to thank everyone who posted and sent me emails because of the suggestions offered and pursued i think it would be possible for her to come to vancouver with her insurance ... just not right at the moment :O(


----------



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

i'm really sorry to hear that. I wish your friend well..it is such a tough time and she's lucky to have support from a friend like you


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

We lost my best friend's mom due to cancer, she was in remission and then suddenly it was quite rapid. I'm sorry to hear that she isn't doing well.

I wish her the best.


----------

